# Little Girls bolero



## 1baxi07

I purchased the pattern some time ago and it can be found on Ravelry.#275 Children's Neck Down Bolero
by Diane Soucy. Knitting Pure & Simple Leaflets.
Hope this is helpful.Very easy and quick to make and is beautiful when completed.


----------



## Penev

What a funny thing to see your posting. Look what I just finished today. Not the same pattern but very very similar. Couldnt believe it but then great knitters think alike!


----------



## Penev

This is a free pattern for this bolero.

http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/pattern-finder/knitting-patterns/knits-for-children/knit-a-girls-shrug-free-pattern-48131


----------



## mavisb

What a really pretty bolero for a little girl. Thank you for posting the pattern details as I can knit pretty things like this now. Well done it looks great.


----------



## mombr4

Your bolero is beautiful. 

Thanks for a little wake up, a friend asked for a top down pattern yesterday but more like a vest or little sweater style, but not a regular long sleeve sweater and forgot I have several patterns for boleros so I will have to dig them out of the 1000's of patterns I have, this will be a great new project for her to make.

Thanks again for reminding me of these great patterns


----------



## Windbeam

Very nice! Looked at the pattern on Rivalry yesterday. This one is so close and free. Thanks!


----------



## barbi1025

I LOVE this .... will be on my needles before the weekend! Thank you for posting.
Barbara


----------



## Dlclose

Penev said:


> What a funny thing to see your posting. Look what I just finished today. Not the same pattern but very very similar. Couldnt believe it but then great knitters think alike!


Very timely pattern for Easter over a sleeveless or short sleeved Easter dress!


----------



## Cherf

Thanks for showing your pretty pink bolero and sharing the pattern - I love it!


----------



## neetuhora

Hi,I'm knitting this balero, but I'm not getting it. Hope u can help me before I rip it off.I knit the backfor 13cm that is34 rows.but when I knit the front to30 sts I'm getting 40 rows. Sorry to trouble you. Thanks


----------



## Penev

Neetuhora, I am sending you a private message with details to help you.


neetuhora said:


> Hi,I'm knitting this balero, but I'm not getting it. Hope u can help me before I rip it off.I knit the backfor 13cm that is34 rows.but when I knit the front to30 sts I'm getting 40 rows. Sorry to trouble you. Thanks


----------



## Mimico Girl

Love the bolero. Do you have the instructions for the short sleeves?


----------



## Penev

Mimico Girl said:


> Love the bolero. Do you have the instructions for the short sleeves?


Just knit the sleeves an inch or so down then follow the cuff instructions to finish.


----------



## Penev

Penev said:


> Just knit the sleeves an inch or so down then follow the cuff instructions to finish.


Oh I have just looked again at the cardi and not a knit down pattern. Sorry! Been a long time since I made it. Cast on the final number of stitches reached after last sleeve inc. So start cuff with maximum stitches for sleeve and do the cuff pattern followed by an inch or so of stocking stitch. Then do armhole shaping.


----------



## knitster475

It is adorable! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mimico Girl

Thanks so much for these extra instructions!! Can't wait to knitting!


----------



## EllenBowsher

Peney, thank you for posting and sharing this pattern inf. It is just what I have been looking for. Just getting back into knitting after a 6 month hiatus and I have a 7 year old gd who will love it. Thanks again.


----------



## Wien53

Can you please tell me where I can get the 'little child's bolero' pattern you are showing a picture of in the hot pink colour


----------



## Penev

The link to the pattern is on page one. Please note my second comment on doing short sleeves. They are knitted up sleeves not down as I first thought. It is a very pretty pattern.


----------



## Wien53

When I click on the link it goes to prima.co.uk there is just advertising on that link


----------



## Penev

I see the pattern link has now gone. I have sent you a private message.


----------



## grandma247

This link will bring up the pdf file which is now in the web archive. https://web.archive.org/web/20130319085111/http://a.allaboutyou.com/pattern/48131.pdf


----------



## Penev

Thanks for that. However did you find it there? I print patterns I want to keep for fear I will never locate them again!


----------



## grandma247

If a page disappears I always look in the internet archive or wayback machine ( they are the same thing) using the address of the page I want. If it is in your bookmarks or there is a link on a page you are looking at copy the address then paste into the search bar of the archive. Not all things are saved there but most things are.


----------



## Penev

Good to learn another computer trick. Thank you!


----------



## STONNY

I need this bolore pattern pleade


----------



## grandma247

The link is above but I have put it here too. click the bit in blue and it will open a pdf file that you can save to your computer.

https://web.archive.org/web/20130319085111/http://a.allaboutyou.com/pattern/48131.pdf


----------



## knitteerli

Tried all links, first piles of stuff for magazine, no way to find pattern, second not in archive, last two not found. Pity.


----------



## Penev

I found the link on the original Prima site to the shrug pattern. I made mine with short sleeves. Hope you find this pattern successfully via this link.

http://www.prima.co.uk/craft/knitting-patterns/news/a23114/shrug-knitting-pattern/


----------



## knitteerli

Thank you, Penev, for finding and posting this cute little bolero for us.


----------



## kazza1722

Hi, I clicked on the link you provided for this lovely bolero pattern, sadly it does not take me to the pattern, is there any chance you have a new link for this please as I would really like to be able to get this pattern to knit it for my granddaughter, thank you so much  xx


----------



## Penev

The pattern is still there but you need to search via the menu. Here is the link that should take you straight to the pattern page but please private message me if you 
can't access it.

http://www.prima.co.uk/craft/knitting-patterns/news/a23114/shrug-knitting-pattern/


----------



## EllenBowsher

Penev, thank you for sending this new link. I now have the pattern which I also intend to knit for my granddaughter.


----------



## Penev

Thats great. It is a lovely pattern and really nice with short sleeves for hot weather. Happy knitting!


----------



## Nanamel14

Great pattern


----------



## knitteerli

So sweet!


----------



## JMTF

I would really like the pattern for the "Little Girls bolero" I can't find it on page 1.


----------



## EllenBowsher

I just checked and its still there. See the link above at Peney.


----------



## Gayle MacLennan

I am unable to get the pattern. Could you send it to me.


----------



## BobzMum

Gayle MacLennan said:


> I am unable to get the pattern. Could you send it to me.


Scroll back up the page.
The link given by Penev takes you directly to the pattern page.


----------



## Gayle MacLennan

Could you send me the pattern or link for the pink bolero.


----------



## shockey

Penev said:


> This is a free pattern for this bolero.
> 
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/pattern-finder/knitting-patterns/knits-for-children/knit-a-girls-shrug-free-pattern-48131


Hi there Penev, sorry but I cant find this pattern on the attached link, can you help. It seems to be all about The Oscars!


----------



## beaz

Penev said:


> This is a free pattern for this bolero.
> 
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/pattern-finder/knitting-patterns/knits-for-children/knit-a-girls-shrug-free-pattern-48131


The above link diverts me to this:
https://www.prima.co.uk/


----------



## beaz

knitteerli said:


> Thank you, Penev, for finding and posting this cute little bolero for us.


I also add my thanks


----------



## shockey

EllenBowsher said:


> Penev, thank you for sending this new link. I now have the pattern which I also intend to knit for my granddaughter.


Hi EllenBowsher how did you get pattern when I click on link I go to site about Oscars etc etc etc.
Can you help?


----------



## carol Cutter

I love the little pink balero. Where can I get it? I have tried clicking on the pattern to no avail. I can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## mombr4

Penev said:


> What a funny thing to see your posting. Look what I just finished today. Not the same pattern but very very similar. Couldnt believe it but then great knitters think alike!


how beautiful, love the color.


----------

